# Keg King S/Steel Uni tank



## wide eyed and legless (6/5/19)

Carrying on from the Guten thread it seems only apt to start another thread for those interested in a s/steel fermenter the KK Uni Tank will be in stock this week, changes made to the sample is the 1/2" BSP dump valve will now be 3/4" BSP. The glycol cooling system I believe is being replaced and pressure lids will be made available at a later date.


----------



## Fro-Daddy (6/5/19)

I was just telling my mate about these the other day but thought they would be a while off.
What is the total volume?
Can they take much pressure?
Is the angle of the cone sufficient?


----------



## devoutharpist (6/5/19)

posting for interest. currently looking to upgrade from the classic plastic fermenters. From what i have seen these would be 30L?

Tossing up between an SS brew bucket, a kegmenter or a fermentasurus. But this could definitely be a goer, especially if the pressure lid isn't too far off. Anyone got any details on the pressure lid? I assume it is just a lid with some posts on it?

Not too sure if i really need a glycol coil in there though..


----------



## wide eyed and legless (6/5/19)

Thirty litres is the volume, it has got a silicone seal and looking at similar models should easily handle 15 PSI, the angle is sufficient and the whole body has a slight taper.


----------



## brewermp (7/5/19)

Do you have a link WEAL?


----------



## Fro-Daddy (7/5/19)

I thought the magic angle was 60° or something? Which is why the Fermentasaurus ended up so tall.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (7/5/19)

Fro-Daddy said:


> I thought the magic angle was 60° or something? Which is why the Fermentasaurus ended up so tall.


So it is,but that collection cone will fill with yeast and as I said the sides are at a slight angle also. I was concerned about the stability but thinking about it when full it will be fine.


brewermp said:


> Do you have a link WEAL?


I will imagine when the fermenters come in (today) it won't be long before they put up photos and maybe a video on their website and Facebook.
Seems we are being spoiled with fermenters, the Snubnose, 2 new Fermzillas from KL, another new Fermentasaurus from KK and this s/steel Uni tank from KK.


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy (7/5/19)

Hopefully those ball valves can be easily changed. I'm not a fan of them on the hot side of things let alone the fermentation side. With that small dump pipe coming out of the bottom the only option might be a 3 piece ball valve, at least that can be dismantled to be cleaned.


----------



## malt and barley blues (7/5/19)

I think if you want to go up to a more sanitary unit the Chronical is the way to go but about $700 more and it still has the same sanitary ball valve in the sampling port. Given the cost of this one it represents good value for money, I had been using the bog standard Bunnings plastic taps for years without any infection.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (7/5/19)

It will always be a case of you get what you pay for, but it does look value for money, even though I am more than happy with the $75 Snubby.


----------



## Reg Holt (7/5/19)

I think any one who is worried about infections from the sanitary ball valves could just take them off each time give them a clean and sanitise, or do as I do with the Snubnose, if they are going to come with a pressure kit pressure transfer into the keg and plug up the ports for dumping and draining.
Another advantage is top cropping the yeast, which is a little more tricky with the Snubnose.


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy (7/5/19)

Ball valves that don't come apart can't be cleaned properly. There used to be a thread here from Tony who had a infection problem, couldn't find the problem for nearly a year. Finally cut one of the ball valves open and it was full of black stinky sludge. This was after running caustic, pbw and other cleaners through the system. 

At least a 3 piece ball can be pulled apart to be cleaned but the best option is a butterfly valve but you need a decent diameter to be a dump valve so it won't block.


----------



## Reg Holt (8/5/19)

FarsideOfCrazy said:


> Ball valves that don't come apart can't be cleaned properly. There used to be a thread here from Tony who had a infection problem, couldn't find the problem for nearly a year. Finally cut one of the ball valves open and it was full of black stinky sludge. This was after running caustic, pbw and other cleaners through the system.
> 
> At least a 3 piece ball can be pulled apart to be cleaned but the best option is a butterfly valve but you need a decent diameter to be a dump valve so it won't block.


You have to look at things with a more critical eye, I wouldn't be reading a thread about one brewer and his dirty ball valve to make me change my modus operandi, and that probably goes for hundreds of thousands of brewers who use ball valves. For me I would be thinking what his cleaning regime was like during the lifetime of that ball valve, not very sanitary I would say.
I use them on the hot and cold side, and for both it is customary to take out, inspect and clean intermittently, especially if it has a retaining nut and washer on the liquor side, over the years have never found them to be wanting much of a scrub, ball valves are one of the least things I would worry about.


----------



## dkril (8/5/19)

A couple of years ago I pulled my valves apart while i was rearranging some plumbing. Not a speck in any of them after a decade of all-grain brewing (OK, on the HLT valve that shouldn't be a surprise ).

One problem is that people use these valves in ways they are not designed to be used. Ball valves are not meant to be used for throttling flow -- they should be either fully open or fully closed. Most ball valves use disc shaped seals to form a seal around each end of the ball, rather than something that will both seal, and completely fill the space around the ball. As a result, a standard ball valve has hidden recesses where crap can collect, especially if it is used in a halfway position.

Use a type of valve that is designed to be used for throttling flow, like a butterfly or globe valve.


----------



## Truman42 (10/5/19)

Ive considered buying a stainless conical fermenter for years but still havent had anyone convince me that the beer quality is that much better when compared to úsing a plastic standard fermenter and cold crashing.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (11/5/19)

Truman42 said:


> Ive considered buying a stainless conical fermenter for years but still havent had anyone convince me that the beer quality is that much better when compared to úsing a plastic standard fermenter and cold crashing.


Doesn't make beer any better and it would be impossible to distinguish a beer fermented in plastic as to stainless steel. I would say the only advantage is it's longer lifespan. I was thinking about getting a couple when I first saw the sample in KK, but the Snubby came out so I got those which suit me just as well being economical and fitting in the fridge.


dkril said:


> A couple of years ago I pulled my valves apart while i was rearranging some plumbing. Not a speck in any of them after a decade of all-grain brewing (OK, on the HLT valve that shouldn't be a surprise ).
> 
> One problem is that people use these valves in ways they are not designed to be used. Ball valves are not meant to be used for throttling flow -- they should be either fully open or fully closed. Most ball valves use disc shaped seals to form a seal around each end of the ball, rather than something that will both seal, and completely fill the space around the ball. As a result, a standard ball valve has hidden recesses where crap can collect, especially if it is used in a halfway position.
> 
> Use a type of valve that is designed to be used for throttling flow, like a butterfly or globe valve.


The reason I put an 8 mm reducer in the pick up tube, to get a slower flow from the kettle without having to throttle.


----------



## Truman42 (12/5/19)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Doesn't make beer any better and it would be impossible to distinguish a beer fermented in plastic as to stainless steel. I would say the only advantage is it's longer lifespan. I was thinking about getting a couple when I first saw the sample in KK, but the Snubby came out so I got those which suit me just as well being economical and fitting in the fridge.



I was just checking out the snubby on their website. So do you carbonate and serve from this fermenter? Or do you just use it to ferment and then transfer to a keg?


----------



## Reg Holt (12/5/19)

Nothing to stop you carbonating and serving straight from the snubby or transferring to a keg. Quite a lot of posts on the later end of the KK Fermentasaurus conical Pet fermenter thread.


----------



## Meddo (13/5/19)

Looks like an interesting alternative to the brew bucket, but don't think you can call it a "unitank" until/unless it actually comes with a pressure lid.

The lack of a dump valve is the biggest issue with the brew bucket to my own personal taste, it's good to see an alternative with that feature. 3/8" threaded fittings is a concern though - small and unsanitary, compounded by the ball valve. A simple 1.5" tri clamp port would be spot on, as would a half-batch sized version.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (14/5/19)

One of the good things about this fermenter it does come with the option of the pressure or none pressure lid. For a price point of under $200 not a bad purchase, the other option is to wait for the KK Fermentasaurus 2.
As Truman42 asked, does a s/steel fermenter make a better quality beer than a $35 plastic fermenter with a plastic tap?


----------



## Fro-Daddy (14/5/19)

wide eyed and legless said:


> the other option is to wait for the


Fermzilla


----------



## devoutharpist (14/5/19)

I emailed KK last week and they didn't have a timeframe on this new SS fermenter and as such couldn't give any info on the pressure kit .

Thinking i might go the snubnose now though.. the price is definitely right and it comes with a pressure cap. Just doesn't have the traditional conical dump valve, but that isn't of huge importance to me.


----------



## Meddo (14/5/19)

I would suggest that the only difference due to materials is that SS allows a more aggressive cleaning and sanitation process, and reduced (nil) oxygen permeability for longer-term storage. A conical vessel with a dump valve, regardless of material, allows removal of yeast to prevent autolysis effects without the exposure risk of racking off the yeast to a different vessel. And a pressure-rated vessel (e.g. unitank) allows complete closed transfer to kegs, again reducing exposure risk. So yes, I believe there's opportunities to improve your beer through the use of these types of vessels (or approximations), but they're not a magic bullet that just does the job for you.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (14/5/19)

Fro-Daddy said:


> Fermzilla


Yes or the Fermzilla if it ever eventuates, I wouldn't be surprised if the KK version 2 gets out of the trap quicker the way KL have stuffing around. Someone said something about a 90 degree included angle on the zilla when a picture was posted of one next to a dumpster. Maybe they are still trying to get the design right.


devoutharpist said:


> I emailed KK last week and they didn't have a timeframe on this new SS fermenter and as such couldn't give any info on the pressure kit .
> 
> Thinking i might go the snubnose now though.. the price is definitely right and it comes with a pressure cap. Just doesn't have the traditional conical dump valve, but that isn't of huge importance to me.


They are in stock now, the pressure lids aren't but looking at them the lid on the one in stock looks like it could easily be made into a pressure lid it has the one hole for an airlock where a spunding valve could be fitted, just needs drilling out for the liquid and gas posts. It would be good if anyone who had one could do a pressure test though. The snubby is more than adequate, and a great price.


Meddo said:


> I would suggest that the only difference due to materials is that SS allows a more aggressive cleaning and sanitation process, and reduced (nil) oxygen permeability for longer-term storage. A conical vessel with a dump valve, regardless of material, allows removal of yeast to prevent autolysis effects without the exposure risk of racking off the yeast to a different vessel. And a pressure-rated vessel (e.g. unitank) allows complete closed transfer to kegs, again reducing exposure risk. So yes, I believe there's opportunities to improve your beer through the use of these types of vessels (or approximations), but they're not a magic bullet that just does the job for you.


I have done pressure transfers using two $9.00 25 litre cubes into a sanitary co2 filled cube, ideal for anyone worried about letting beer sit on yeast beer still comes out great for a pressure fermented beer. It isn't the equipment that makes a good beer it is the brewer, breweries need stainless fermenters and stainless steel bright tanks the home brewer doesn't, at the end of the day the same brewer will produce the same beer whether it be a plastic fermenter or a stainless steel conical with all the bells and whistles, the only difference being is the money outlaid. As you suggest there are no magic bullets involved just the brewers cold side process.


----------



## malt and barley blues (14/5/19)

Wasn't quite next to the dumpster WEAL but it did look like a candidate for the dumpster.


----------



## S.E (14/5/19)

malt and barley blues said:


> Wasn't quite next to the dumpster WEAL but it did look like a candidate for the dumpster.


Interesting, I wonder why the cone is positioned at the top of the fermenter?

Looks to me like KL may be thinking about taking on KK in a lets develop something completely useless race and have gone a step further. Not only do they have a cone without a dump valve but a cone that can’t even collect yeast!


----------



## Meddo (14/5/19)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I have done pressure transfers using two $9.00 25 litre cubes into a sanitary co2 filled cube, ideal for anyone worried about letting beer sit on yeast beer still comes out great for a pressure fermented beer. It isn't the equipment that makes a good beer it is the brewer, breweries need stainless fermenters and stainless steel bright tanks the home brewer doesn't, at the end of the day the same brewer will produce the same beer whether it be a plastic fermenter or a stainless steel conical with all the bells and whistles, the only difference being is the money outlaid. As you suggest there are no magic bullets involved just the brewers cold side process.


Yep, what you've described is what I mean by approximations of these vessels. Having an actual off-the-shelf shiny SS unitank with a thousand ports and a periscope isn't the important point, but some of the features are - and can be implemented in other systems like your modified cubes. But there's a difference between stating that homebrewer doesn't NEED an SS unitank to make great beer (which of course is true), and arguing that there aren't benefits in terms of potential beer quality, or ease of use, or flexibility, or whatever metric (and also cons - complexity, size, etc.) to using an SS unitank in making your best possible beer.

I disagree that a brewer will make the same beer regardless of fermentation vessel. Better or worse or just different will depend on the brewer's familiarity and processes with a given vessel, its geometry, its sanitation, its process capabilities, and the brewer's desire to make use of the strengths of the vessel (a dump valve is not going to have any effect on the beer if you can't be fucked dumping the yeast, for instance). There are so many knobs that we tweak as brewers to get as close as we can to the beer we want, and different fermentation vessels absolutely provide different knobs to the brewer. The value proposition of purchasing any given set of knobs is up to the individual brewer.


----------



## malt and barley blues (15/5/19)

S.E said:


> Interesting, I wonder why the cone is positioned at the top of the fermenter?
> 
> Looks to me like KL may be thinking about taking on KK in a lets develop something completely useless race and have gone a step further. Not only do they have a cone without a dump valve but a cone that can’t even collect yeast!


Its upside down.


----------



## S.E (15/5/19)

malt and barley blues said:


> Its upside down.


I know that, I was just taking the p.


----------



## MattFoulsh (15/5/19)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Yes or the Fermzilla if it ever eventuates, I wouldn't be surprised if the KK version 2 gets out of the trap quicker the way KL have stuffing around. Someone said something about a 90 degree included angle on the zilla when a picture was posted of one next to a dumpster. Maybe they are still trying to get the design right.
> 
> They are in stock now, the pressure lids aren't but looking at them the lid on the one in stock looks like it could easily be made into a pressure lid it has the one hole for an airlock where a spunding valve could be fitted, just needs drilling out for the liquid and gas posts. It would be good if anyone who had one could do a pressure test though. The snubby is more than adequate, and a great price.
> 
> I have done pressure transfers using two $9.00 25 litre cubes into a sanitary co2 filled cube, ideal for anyone worried about letting beer sit on yeast beer still comes out great for a pressure fermented beer. It isn't the equipment that makes a good beer it is the brewer, breweries need stainless fermenters and stainless steel bright tanks the home brewer doesn't, at the end of the day the same brewer will produce the same beer whether it be a plastic fermenter or a stainless steel conical with all the bells and whistles, the only difference being is the money outlaid. As you suggest there are no magic bullets involved just the brewers cold side process.


I can see these on the Keg King website. Where can I see them?

Cheers


----------



## devoutharpist (15/5/19)

Meddo said:


> I disagree that a brewer will make the same beer regardless of fermentation vessel. Better or worse or just different will depend on the brewer's familiarity and processes with a given vessel, its geometry, its sanitation, its process capabilities, and the brewer's desire to make use of the strengths of the vessel (a dump valve is not going to have any effect on the beer if you can't be fucked dumping the yeast, for instance). There are so many knobs that we tweak as brewers to get as close as we can to the beer we want, and different fermentation vessels absolutely provide different knobs to the brewer. The value proposition of purchasing any given set of knobs is up to the individual brewer.



In my own case, I've been trying to brew a good NEIPA for a while, as I have struggled to find good commercial/craft examples here in Australia (well, that I like and feel are true to style anyway but that is another rant). The oxidisation during fermentation/cold crash and transfer in my current processes means they go poo brown/off banana coloured in a few weeks, so I am looking for something that can be pressurised once the big dry hop has been chucked in. I considered the whole pressured cube before, but if there is a commercial option available that isn't insanely expensive (looking at you SS brewtech unitank) I might just go for that for ease.

For almost every other style that I usually brew, the plastic buckets are fine and I am happy to oxidise the hell out of them as they still turn out completely fine. I do wonder how much permeability the PET conical have though, but visibly of the brew is a nice feature for me over the SS fermenters.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (17/5/19)

devoutharpist said:


> In my own case, I've been trying to brew a good NEIPA for a while, as I have struggled to find good commercial/craft examples here in Australia (well, that I like and feel are true to style anyway but that is another rant). The oxidisation during fermentation/cold crash and transfer in my current processes means they go poo brown/off banana coloured in a few weeks, so I am looking for something that can be pressurised once the big dry hop has been chucked in. I considered the whole pressured cube before, but if there is a commercial option available that isn't insanely expensive (looking at you SS brewtech unitank) I might just go for that for ease.
> 
> For almost every other style that I usually brew, the plastic buckets are fine and I am happy to oxidise the hell out of them as they still turn out completely fine. I do wonder how much permeability the PET conical have though, but visibly of the brew is a nice feature for me over the SS fermenters.


If the permeability of PET or for that matter HDPE was a problem there wouldnt be ' no chill ' carbonated drinks in PET bottles or FWK.


MattFoulsh said:


> I can see these on the Keg King website. Where can I see them?
> 
> Cheers


As they are recent on the market the wholesaling isn't in gear yet ask your local HBS are they going to stock them.


----------



## The_Thirsty_Hop (21/5/19)

I got tired of waiting for a certain Gen2 to be released so gave KK a call and ordered one of these yesterday. Price point was pretty awesome sitting between Fermzilla and Brewbucket - even with freight to Canberra. Hoping to have before weekend so I can start using it!!


----------



## jayred (22/5/19)

The_Thirsty_Hop said:


> I got tired of waiting for a certain Gen2 to be released so gave KK a call and ordered one of these yesterday. Price point was pretty awesome sitting between Fermzilla and Brewbucket - even with freight to Canberra. Hoping to have before weekend so I can start using it!!



Hey Mate did you get the SS unitank ?
I can't see anything like this on the KK website


----------



## The_Thirsty_Hop (22/5/19)

jayred said:


> Hey Mate did you get the SS unitank ?
> I can't see anything like this on the KK website


That's the one! Nothing on website so ended up flicking them an email and got a quote. Got confirmation about lid not having the cooling coils and paid over phone.


----------



## Ballaratguy (22/5/19)

Has the uni tank come into stock yet? I can’t find them on the kk web site


----------



## jayred (22/5/19)

The_Thirsty_Hop said:


> That's the one! Nothing on website so ended up flicking them an email and got a quote. Got confirmation about lid not having the cooling coils and paid over phone.


Cheers mate i'll email them today


----------



## The_Thirsty_Hop (22/5/19)

Ballaratguy said:


> Has the uni tank come into stock yet? I can’t find them on the kk web site


https://www.keg-king.com.au/guten-30l-conical-fermenter-ss.html


----------



## fdsaasdf (22/5/19)

Are the threaded ball valves removable?

Is it pressure rated?


----------



## beer gut (22/5/19)

Is it stackable like the Ss brew buckets ?


----------



## Half-baked (23/5/19)

Reckon you’d be able to attach a gas post easily through the hole for the airlock?

Not interested in pressure fermenting but want to be able to do oxygen-free transfers...


----------



## jayred (23/5/19)

Cheers mate 
Picking up two today
What a bargain


----------



## snails07 (23/5/19)

The fermentasaurus bottom dump valve absolutely sucks.
This looks worse to me.

The unit as a whole looks pretty good otherwise


----------



## wide eyed and legless (24/5/19)

beer gut said:


> Is it stackable like the Ss brew buckets ?


Pretty sure they can, I was worried about the top being larger than the base ( the whole unit is tapered) but the centre of gravity would be throgh the cone making them un


snails07 said:


> The fermentasaurus bottom dump valve absolutely sucks.
> This looks worse to me.
> 
> The unit as a whole looks pretty good otherwise


It is good value for money, the dump valve wouldn't be an issue if the user keeps the break material out fo the fermenter, that is the main use of the dump valve.


----------



## jayred (24/5/19)

Hey guys
I picked up two yesterday
Yep they are stackable, The guy in KK siad he was asking the manufacturers about pressure rating 
I'm fairly new at this fdsaasdf so don't take this the wrong way but why would you want to know if the ball valve was removable? Would that be an advantage/disadvantage
I don't think they are btw


----------



## The_Thirsty_Hop (30/5/19)

Got mine delivered on Monday. The threaded valves are removable. Makes for better cleaning and sanitising. 
Pretty stoked with it. Solid piece of kit - no visible welds and was much easier to clean than the blue bucket I was using. Looking forward to filling it with some wort n yeast!!


----------



## Truman42 (30/5/19)

Are these available at KK now? I thought they werent getting any for at least a month??


----------



## The_Thirsty_Hop (30/5/19)

Truman42 said:


> Are these available at KK now? I thought they werent getting any for at least a month??


They were last week - website says out of stock now...


----------



## jayred (31/5/19)

They sold out pretty quick
Great value for money
I added a gas post to my lid last night and tested a pressure transfer with starsan to a keg
Worked a treat


----------



## Half-baked (31/5/19)

Will definitely be getting one of these when back in stock.

Well played Keg King. Timed this perfectly for the disillusioned punters waiting for the mythical Fermzilla...


----------



## goatchop41 (31/5/19)

jayred said:


> why would you want to know if the ball valve was removable? Would that be an advantage/disadvantage
> I don't think they are btw



Removable would be good for two reasons:
1) for cleaning/soaking;
2) (this actually invalidates #1) so that you could take what will likely be a standard one piece ball valve off and replace it with either a three piece ball valve or butterfly valve, which are much more sanitary and easy to clean properly


----------



## goatchop41 (31/5/19)

jayred said:


> I added a gas post to my lid last night and tested a pressure transfer with starsan to a keg



Does the post just screw in to the existing hole and fit well without any other modification?


----------



## Truman42 (31/5/19)

Apparently they are getting in a few hundred more around mid June.


----------



## tanked84 (31/5/19)

What’s the warranty on these?


----------



## jayred (3/6/19)

goatchop41 said:


> Does the post just screw in to the existing hole and fit well without any other modification?


The hole is a little bigger than the post but i just used 2 washers either side and that worked well


----------



## wide eyed and legless (3/6/19)

tanked84 said:


> What’s the warranty on these?


Three years but I am sure the life span will be far longer, will outlast the PET models, though in saying that the new fermentasuri are looking real good with a 60 litre being added to the stable, some well thought out improvements on the original.


----------



## Truman42 (15/6/19)

So KK won’t have anymore in for 6 weeks they told me today. They had one left of the older type with the 1/2 inch dump valve and the. Chiller coil built into the lid.
I considered buying it but the guy there said he prefers his fermentasaurus and says they are great.

So which fermenter would you pick and why.. the guten or the fermentasaurus?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (16/6/19)

Truman42 said:


> So KK won’t have anymore in for 6 weeks they told me today. They had one left of the older type with the 1/2 inch dump valve and the. Chiller coil built into the lid.
> I considered buying it but the guy there said he prefers his fermentasaurus and says they are great.
> 
> So which fermenter would you pick and why.. the guten or the fermentasaurus?


The stainless Guten will last far longer, and fits in a fridge, Snubnose could get 3 three for $10 more,
Fermentasaurus proper fridge space a problem and when the new one comes out you will end up buying the adapters to modify one you get now.
If I was buying now I would wait till the end of July for the Guten, comes with a racking arm and draw off tap and if you wanted to pressure ferment half a dozen little G clamps from Bunnings I would think hold the pressure, or even better there might be somewhere to buy a drum clamp ring the right diameter.
What time was you in there? I went in for a m/f 1/2" elbow and 2 people came in asking about the Guten Fermenter, that was around lunch time.


----------



## Truman42 (16/6/19)

wide eyed and legless said:


> The stainless Guten will last far longer, and fits in a fridge, Snubnose could get 3 three for $10 more,
> Fermentasaurus proper fridge space a problem and when the new one comes out you will end up buying the adapters to modify one you get now.
> If I was buying now I would wait till the end of July for the Guten, comes with a racking arm and draw off tap and if you wanted to pressure ferment half a dozen little G clamps from Bunnings I would think hold the pressure, or even better there might be somewhere to buy a drum clamp ring the right diameter.
> What time was you in there? I went in for a m/f 1/2" elbow and 2 people came in asking about the Guten Fermenter, that was around lunch time.



Yeah we were in there around 1.45pm. Yuri did say they were working on a way to pressure ferment so maybe it’s a drum clamp of some type?

So you think the Guten is worth the wait then? I was almost sold on the fermentasaurus? What about buying the older type Guten he has there? Other than the 1/2 inch sized dump valve it’s the same as the new one from what Yuri said.


----------



## goatchop41 (16/6/19)

wide eyed and legless said:


> What time was you in there? I went in for a m/f 1/2" elbow and 2 people came in asking about the Guten Fermenter, that was around lunch time.



I was about to say that you obviously hadn't knocked off from your shift there by then, WEAL. But then I remembered that you clearly work from home for them


----------



## wide eyed and legless (16/6/19)

Truman42 said:


> Yeah we were in there around 1.45pm. Yuri did say they were working on a way to pressure ferment so maybe it’s a drum clamp of some type?
> 
> So you think the Guten is worth the wait then? I was almost sold on the fermentasaurus? What about buying the older type Guten he has there? Other than the 1/2 inch sized dump valve it’s the same as the new one from what Yuri said.


Dump valve is 3/4 " on the new, if you are not putting all the trub from the boil in the fermenter the dump valve isn't much use. Two of the toggle clamps on the one in the showroom need a bit of attention, and the holes in the top for the cooling unit are a bit big, some washers could cover them. On the other hand it isn't long to wait.


----------



## Truman42 (16/6/19)

Yeah true I suppose I can wait six weeks. Lol. 

Why did they remove the chilling/heating coils from the lid? I would think they would work quite well.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (16/6/19)

Truman42 said:


> Yeah true I suppose I can wait six weeks. Lol.
> 
> Why did they remove the chilling/heating coils from the lid? I would think they would work quite well.


You could have them if you wanted them they go with that unit but you will need a glycol chiller. The fermenting fridge that citizenships is giving away would be ideal, you could then get 2 fermenters in that one.


----------



## Truman42 (16/6/19)

How do the cooling coils go if you run warm water through them in winter and chilled water in summer instead of needing a glycol unit?
I was thinking of using a bucket with an aquarium heater or even a fermenter with a heat pad, a brown pump and have it switch the pump and heater on at the same time with an stc. To chill do the same but use a bucket in a fridge that switches on and off with an stc.

I’ve actually got 2 fermenting fridges but was just curious about setting up this coil and if it would be worth doing or not.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (16/6/19)

Truman42 said:


> How do the cooling coils go if you run warm water through them in winter and chilled water in summer instead of needing a glycol unit?
> I was thinking of using a bucket with an aquarium heater or even a fermenter with a heat pad, a brown pump and have it switch the pump and heater on at the same time with an stc. To chill do the same but use a bucket in a fridge that switches on and off with an stc.
> 
> I’ve actually got 2 fermenting fridges but was just curious about setting up this coil and if it would be worth doing or not.


Why complicate matters by buying something with 2 dodgy toggle clamps and trying to cobble some thing up with aquarium heater, little brown pumps,buckets in fridges and an stc. I have all but carved my name on that solitary unit if it doesn't get sold before the new stock arrives.


----------



## Truman42 (16/6/19)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Why complicate matters by buying something with 2 dodgy toggle clamps and trying to cobble some thing up with aquarium heater, little brown pumps,buckets in fridges and an stc. I have all but carved my name on that solitary unit if it doesn't get sold before the new stock arrives.


Lol. Hang on if you were interested in it you would ha e already brought it when you were there the other day. 
If I did buy it I would put it in my fermenting fridge. I was just thinking down the track if I wanted to have 3 fermenters on the go, how successful it would work with brown pump and chilled/heated water running through the coil.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (16/6/19)

Truman42 said:


> Lol. Hang on if you were interested in it you would ha e already brought it when you were there the other day.
> If I did buy it I would put it in my fermenting fridge. I was just thinking down the track if I wanted to have 3 fermenters on the go, how successful it would work with brown pump and chilled/heated water running through the coil.


I did want it, I wanted it so bad it hurt, but if I had taken it then and there I would have had to pay full price. And to be fair there would be many prospective punters wanting to view the merchandise. Look if you want two or three fermenters I would hope you could get a better deal.


----------



## Truman42 (16/6/19)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I did want it, I wanted it so bad it hurt, but if I had taken it then and there I would have had to pay full price. And to be fair there would be many prospective punters wanting to view the merchandise. Look if you want two or three fermenters I would hope you could get a better deal.


I probably would have taken it if it was being offered cheaper but Yuri said it was the same price. Besides that I had the missus with me and she thinks home brewing is the cheapest hobby around. I didn’t want to give the game up and spoil it for thousands of other brewers by letting her see how much I was really paying for stainless bling.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (16/6/19)

One of the best things about home brewing is the savings, I don't buy any commercial beer apart from nights out, Dan Murphy is a place I do not dwell. Retailers have been warned of tough times ahead, but a retailer offering wares which can save a considerable amount of 'hard earned' should surely not worry, same goes for the spouses / partners of those of us saving money by brewing our own.
Rumpole of the barley rests his case.


----------



## Truman42 (17/6/19)

wide eyed and legless said:


> One of the best things about home brewing is the savings, I don't buy any commercial beer apart from nights out, Dan Murphy is a place I do not dwell. Retailers have been warned of tough times ahead, but a retailer offering wares which can save a considerable amount of 'hard earned' should surely not worry, same goes for the spouses / partners of those of us saving money by brewing our own.
> Rumpole of the barley rests his case.


Yes I fully agree. I was joking about the missus. She knows what I spend on HB gear. And we do still often go to micros on the weekend for lunch and a few beers.


----------



## Kenf (25/7/19)

Well I pre ordered mine! Can’t wait! My fermentation is the right size, like I said previously - I mainly want it to harvest the yeast! Good idea re little G clamps WEAL. Might try that on my Mangrove Jacks fermenter!


----------



## wide eyed and legless (25/7/19)

Kenf said:


> Well I pre ordered mine! Can’t wait! My fermentation is the right size, like I said previously - I mainly want it to harvest the yeast! Good idea re little G clamps WEAL. Might try that on my Mangrove Jacks fermenter!


Before you fork out on 'G' clamps, just try the toggles first, what I noticed on the display model was two of the toggle clamps weren't sitting right, I was just going to crimp them in a bit so they could apply more pressure. Unfortunately the display model wasn't in sight last time I went in, could be Truman42 went and out bid me for it.


----------



## Kenf (25/7/19)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Before you fork out on 'G' clamps, just try the toggles first, what I noticed on the display model was two of the toggle clamps weren't sitting right, I was just going to crimp them in a bit so they could apply more pressure. Unfortunately the display model wasn't in sight last time I went in, could be Truman42 went and out bid me for it.


Yeah thanks for that WEAL, I was thinking more about my MJ fermenter  I did put some silicon under the clamps but it still leaks time for a new seal I think. Can’t wait for the new one though!
Cheers


----------



## Ballaratguy (25/7/19)

I have pre ordered, paid for & also getting them (2 of them) delivered (at a reasonable price)
Now for the waiting

As for the clamps, as WEAL suggested try them first, if they don’t seal the lid maybe some plastic spacers (that they use in the construction industry, I’ve seen them in Bunnings). These come in various thicknesses from about 3mm to 20 mm


----------



## Truman42 (26/7/19)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Before you fork out on 'G' clamps, just try the toggles first, what I noticed on the display model was two of the toggle clamps weren't sitting right, I was just going to crimp them in a bit so they could apply more pressure. Unfortunately the display model wasn't in sight last time I went in, could be Truman42 went and out bid me for it.


No, when they told me it was taken I lashed out and brought a Brewtech Chronical instead.


----------



## rude (26/7/19)

Nice one was it the Brewtech Chronical BME one ?
What size did you go for ?
How much pressure does it hold ?
Sorry for questions just jealous thats all


----------



## Reg Holt (6/9/19)

Received my 2 Guten S/S fermenters, must say the quality is excellent for the price, the best part is I can fit the both in my fridge at the same time. I can see how it would be easy to get them to hold pressure.If one wanted to.
My wife bought them for me for fathers day on condition she can turn my snubbies into terrariums.


----------



## Kenf (6/9/19)

That’s brilliant mate - I certainly plan to buy another!
Someone mentioned they were only a copy and the trub would be hard to get out of that outlet - but I had no problems!


----------



## Reg Holt (6/9/19)

I don't know what they are a copy of? A conical fermenter is just that, they are all basically similar.
Anyway well pleased with them, and happy I can ferment 2 batches at the same time.


----------



## Kenf (6/9/19)

SSbrew tech I think. Anyway who cares?
Like you said “I’m well pleased”.
That pleased in fact that I’m looking at building a bigger fermentation chamber!
Anyway good luck with them Reg!


----------



## wide eyed and legless (6/9/19)

I would feel sure that if any IP infringements had been breached we would have heard about it by now. I was holding out for these Guten fermenters before the snub nose appeared, I would be interested in seeing what modifications have been made to them.


----------



## Kenf (6/9/19)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I would feel sure that if any IP infringements had been breached we would have heard about it by now. I was holding out for these Guten fermenters before the snub nose appeared, I would be interested in seeing what modifications have been made to them.


True - are you hinting at some close up photos?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (6/9/19)

Yes, anything that users have come up with. What have you done Kenf?


----------



## Kenf (7/9/19)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Yes, anything that users have come up with. What have you done Kenf?


Only replacing the thermometer with a thermowell.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (7/9/19)

Kenf said:


> Only replacing the thermometer with a thermowell.


Did you make your own thermowell?


----------



## Kenf (7/9/19)

No mate just one of the KegKing weldless ones I had on hand. I figured since the thermometer was screw in it should be ok. Just opened up the hole a bit.
Well the seal must be pretty good - been cold crashing for a few days and noticed the Plaato airlock was sucked dry! 
I guess that was a lesson learnt!


----------



## Reg Holt (7/9/19)

Hey Kenf, do you still have the thermometer which came with the unit still in situ, it would be good to know the difference in the readings of the thermowell and the thermometer.


----------



## Kenf (7/9/19)

Reg Holt said:


> Hey Kenf, do you still have the thermometer which came with the unit still in situ, it would be good to know the difference in the readings of the thermowell and the thermometer.


No sadly i don’t - didn’t think about that until afterwards


----------



## Kenf (8/9/19)

Well the first brew went well! Could have dumped some hops after the cold crash, but I will learn!
That racking thing made it great to fill kegs and bottles up without using a syphon and the legs made it the right height.
Of course because it was at 1degree C there was no foaming. It’s outside now with some cleaner in it, but in reality all it needed was a hose out!
Sorry WEAL I gave you the wrong info before - it’s not the 20mm KK weldless thermowell. It’s the smaller one.


----------



## Paulos (8/9/19)

Kenf said:


> Well the first brew went well! Could have dumped some hops after the cold crash, but I will learn!
> That racking thing made it great to fill kegs and bottles up without using a syphon and the legs made it the right height.
> Of course because it was at 1degree C there was no foaming. It’s outside now with some cleaner in it, but in reality all it needed was a hose out!
> Sorry WEAL I gave you the wrong info before - it’s not the 20mm KK weldless thermowell. It’s the smaller one.



How'd you fill the keg? I tried to go in through the liquid disconnect, but i think i clogged up the disconnect and post with trub/hops and even after i cleaned it out it was moving so slowly i wasn't sure it was even filling.

Also, anyone got any tips for dumping trub? I tried but it pulled in starsan from the airlock and figure the oxygen intake will do more harm than dumping the trub would do good


----------



## Kenf (8/9/19)

Paulos said:


> How'd you fill the keg? I tried to go in through the liquid disconnect, but i think i clogged up the disconnect and post with trub/hops and even after i cleaned it out it was moving so slowly i wasn't sure it was even filling.
> 
> Also, anyone got any tips for dumping trub? I tried but it pulled in starsan from the airlock and figure the oxygen intake will do more harm than dumping the trub would do good


I removed the PLAATO airlock - I’m not so sure about the oxygen problem.
I just gravity fed straight into the keg! 
I’m not going to attempt a pressure transfer until the pressure kit is available.


----------



## Kenf (23/10/19)

Well haven’t been on here for awhile - been a bit busy!
The modified Grainfather (frankenfather) is gone!
The Digizilla is now part of a 3v system (Thx Cheekypeak) and the Guten fermenter is going fine!
My question - is the pressure kit still coming?
If not has anyone found a suitable method of sealing them?
Cheers


----------



## devoutharpist (23/10/19)

Kenf said:


> My question - is the pressure kit still coming?



Subscribing to this thread... this is the one thing that is holding me back from taking the plunge.


----------



## Meddo (23/10/19)

Mods please change the title from "unitank" to FV or similar - despite rumours it clearly isn't a unitank as it stands so the title is misleading.


----------



## malt and barley blues (28/10/19)

Kenf said:


> I removed the PLAATO airlock - I’m not so sure about the oxygen problem.
> I just gravity fed straight into the keg!
> I’m not going to attempt a pressure transfer until the pressure kit is available.


Early in the new year I was told, but very easy to make your own.


----------



## Meddo (28/10/19)

malt and barley blues said:


> Early in the new year I was told, but very easy to make your own.


What sort of pressure? Carbonation or just transfer?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (28/10/19)

After having a look at the rim I reckon the best way to make it hold pressure is to apply it from the handles of the fermenter, use a roofing hook bolt.



Make a template out of ply to sit over the lid leaving space in the middle for the gas & liquid posts and what ever else you would want switch the hex nut for a wingnut and for just a few dollars you have a pressure kit. Sand it up and stain it and it will look pretty schmick


----------



## Meddo (28/10/19)

Seems like a lot of ******* around to make a "unitank" maybe hold pressure to some degree.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (28/10/19)

Meddo said:


> Seems like a lot of ******* around to make a "unitank" maybe hold pressure to some degree.


Not a big deal, simple, easy to make, got to hold the same pressure as the lbs force on the handles. Non brewers would probably say its a lot of ******* around to produce a beer, its not only the satisfaction of brewing your own beer, its the challenges one encounters, and overcomes.


----------



## Meddo (28/10/19)

I don't have a problem with you proposing an equipment modification but it seems ridiculous that we're still referring to it as a unitank when clearly it's not one off the shelf.

I'd also be hesitant to recommend pressurising a non-pressure-rated vessel with gas, especially without a PRV. People on here are happy to take advice on these things, and copy or follow other people's projects - it's up to you what you're comfortable proposing but I've seen enough failures of equipment in general that I personally wouldn't recommend going down this path. I say this being completely unqualified in the field, but think of the failure mechanisms and the result if it goes wrong and someone's standing or has their hand in the wrong place.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (28/10/19)

Meddo said:


> I don't have a problem with you proposing an equipment modification but it seems ridiculous that we're still referring to it as a unitank when clearly it's not one off the shelf.
> 
> I'd also be hesitant to recommend pressurising a non-pressure-rated vessel with gas, especially without a PRV. People on here are happy to take advice on these things, and copy or follow other people's projects - it's up to you what you're comfortable proposing but I've seen enough failures of equipment in general that I personally wouldn't recommend going down this path. I say this being completely unqualified in the field, but think of the failure mechanisms and the result if it goes wrong and someone's standing or has their hand in the wrong place.


How much pressure is going to be applied? Anyone going over 15 PSI has either got to be mad or both, the lid is rated to 15 PSI. Why go any higher? Anyone wanting to go higher should be looking at the new Fermenter King, but for the life of me I cannot see any reason to want to go to ridiculous pressures.
If high pressures were a worry to you I would be aiming my concerns at the spunding valve, that is what the folk rely on to reach the pressure they would like, if that stuffs up for whatever reason then there is cause for concern.


----------



## Meddo (28/10/19)

Exactly - what if the spunding valve fails? Or someone forgets to attach the spunding valve? I'm referring to unintentional failures, not wilful misuse.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (28/10/19)

Meddo said:


> Exactly - what if the spunding valve fails? Or someone forgets to attach the spunding valve? I'm referring to unintentional failures, not wilful misuse.


Where does willful misuse come into it?


----------



## Meddo (28/10/19)

You referring to someone deliberately going over 15 psi being mad is what I was referring to as intentional misuse.

Given the energies involved in brewing there's plenty of potential for disaster at many points of the process, some less obvious than others. Unitanks and other pressure vessels involved in brewing come with pressure relief valves for a reason - they should be the weakest link if something goes wrong and release the energy in a controlled manner. Where's the weak point in your proposed modification, and which direction is it going to release in if a regulator fails and dumps bottle pressure into the bucket, or the spunding valve fails or isn't in place and fermentation pressure builds higher than intended?

Along with others, your voice carries a bit of weight here, and I've seen a number of people copying your work and projects (none of which I'm critiquing aside from this one.) Maybe you understand the risks and are comfortable with them, but your proposed method doesn't address those risks and not everyone who may try to follow your method will understand the risks and consequences.

Clearly you can say or propose whatever you like on here, I'd just suggest to be aware of how others may interpret your instructions and not be too blasé about proposing a risky modification.


----------



## Kenf (29/10/19)

malt and barley blues said:


> Early in the new year I was told, but very easy to make your own.


That’s great! I’m in no hurry as I need to recover my depleated bank account!


----------



## Kenf (29/10/19)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Where does willful misuse come into it?


Great conversation! And Thanks WEAL but like I said I think I can wait.
Been busy putting together my 3v system and tidying up the Smartpid install, so I’m can live with the Guten as it is for awhile
Cheers


----------



## Meddo (29/10/19)

wide eyed and legless said:


> After having a look at the rim I reckon the best way to make it hold pressure is to apply it from the handles of the fermenter, use a roofing hook bolt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@wide eyed and legless, I may have gone a bit harder here than necessary, on re-reading your post I realise it was a bit less specific than I interpreted it the first time (see bolded.) 

However there's been a lot of talk in this thread about modifying this vessel to hold pressure, but no mention of risk and safety. I'd suggest that anyone tempted to try a modification like this at least consider using a PRV, such as that included in the SS Brewtech pressure kit for the brew bucket. And consider what an appropriate rating for that PRV would be (i.e. my completely unqualified view would be not to adapt a corny PRV as it's going to release at far too high a pressure to provide benefit, but is a 15 psi unitank PRV going to provide sufficient protection for this modified system or should it be lower?) Is in fact installing a PRV adequate protection to use this safely? I suspect so, at least using a 2-2.5 psi unit for pressure transfers rather than carbonation.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (29/10/19)

As I said in original post whatever else was needed could be fitted into the centre, which could include a safety valve if needed. For me I would just be using a poppet PRV right in the centre would fit a tube with a grommet for thermal readings. Apart from the gas and liquid post and maybe make up a hop dropper that would be it.


----------



## Kenf (29/10/19)

I actually fitted a 2 inch tri clover to my mangrove jacks fermenter (not sure why but I just did) & KL sells a 2 inch triclover keg fitting- that would certainly work!
And they also sell the 2inch fitting and a plug from CP would cover the airlock hole - so it’s doable! I have the parts - might have to do a mock-up 
Cheers


----------



## Truman42 (30/10/19)

So with inspiration from Ballarat guys post over on the Guten thread here https://aussiehomebrewer.com/threads/guten.94389/page-85#post-1543046
I made a yeast brink/oxygen free dry hopper that connects to my SS Chronical fermenter but would also work with the Guten. I haven't tested it yet but Im confident it will work well.


----------



## Ballaratguy (31/10/19)

Truman42 said:


> So with inspiration from Ballarat guys post over on the Guten thread here https://aussiehomebrewer.com/threads/guten.94389/page-85#post-1543046
> I made a yeast brink/oxygen free dry hopper that connects to my SS Chronical fermenter but would also work with the Guten. I haven't tested it yet but Im confident it will work well.
> Looks good Truman. I found with mine that the hops had trouble transferring into the fermenter. I let the wort dissolve the pellets a bit but then had trouble with the pipe blocking
> I think that if you fill the jar with wort and transfer immediately while they are still pellets
> ...


----------



## Ballaratguy (31/10/19)

Looks good Truman. I found with mine that the hops had trouble transferring into the fermenter. I let the wort dissolve the pellets a bit but then had trouble with the pipe blocking
I think that if you fill the jar with wort and transfer immediately while they are still pellets
Also I think I had the pipe too close to the bottom of the jar


----------



## Ballaratguy (31/10/19)

I also found after I emptied the fv that I still had a lot of trub coating the inside of the cone. I’d taken about 4Lt of trub/beer out before hopping)
One problem with the stainless fv is you can’t see what’s inside‍


----------



## Truman42 (31/10/19)

Ive cut my tube a bit shorter so will see how it goes. Ill also transfer when still pellets. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Astrosmurf (20/11/19)

Kenf said:


> No mate just one of the KegKing weldless ones I had on hand. I figured since the thermometer was screw in it should be ok. Just opened up the hole a bit.


How much did you need to open up the hole to fit the thermowell? I called up KK this afternoon to get a shipping update and they said future versions (perhaps already on the boat) will be suitable for something like a standard 1/2" BSP thermowell without modification. If the current one involves much more than filing out the existing hole I might just wait for the update. Looks like a great unit though!


----------



## Kenf (21/11/19)

Astrosmurf said:


> How much did you need to open up the hole to fit the thermowell? I called up KK this afternoon to get a shipping update and they said future versions (perhaps already on the boat) will be suitable for something like a standard 1/2" BSP thermowell without modification. If the current one involves much more than filing out the existing hole I might just wait for the update. Looks like a great unit though!


A fair bit with a grinding stone I used a 1/2 inch one - if you can wait that would be better


----------



## Astrosmurf (21/11/19)

Kenf said:


> A fair bit with a grinding stone I used a 1/2 inch one - if you can wait that would be better


Thanks Kenf. I've never worked with SS before so I'd hate to mess up a brand new fermenter. I'll wait and see what KK come up with.


----------



## Kenf (22/11/19)

These pieces are rather thin, KL sell a plug cutter that works well with thin stainless- you would just have to widen the hole for the bolt.
Or a step drill with WD 40 as a lubricant.
Hole saws tend to move about a bit - the pilot hole drill will actually chew out the hole as the saw cuts. Not very neat!
I think your plan is better! 
Do you know when the pressure lid is coming?


----------



## Kenf (4/4/20)

So no new news? I’m going to modify mine using the afore mentioned tri clover fittings. I do have two Fermenter King Juniors.
sadly I screwed up the seal on one, so my experiments with them as fermenters hasn’t been great! But I will persevere!
i am going to “cull“ my fermenter types and have settled on the King King SS Conical - I just need to find suitable clamps or I’m thinking stacking one on top of the other and pressure fermenting in the bottom one!
reality is though it’s more about pressure transfers rather than ferments
cheers


----------

